# Hoyt Medalist Pro T/D



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Get a new bow string the old one will have time expired make sure it is B50 dacron string.Don't use carbon arrows.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

You have a primo bow from the era when I first started shooting. Check for limb warp, put a new string on it and fire away!


----------

